

Ask HN: Concurrency Theory and fundamental knowledge - orph4nus

I was wondering if anyone knew a good MOOC or book on concurrency. I&#x27;m talking then more about the theory, and how it relates to language design and the different implementations. I have practical experience with both concurrency and parallel programming. And even though I have a basic understanding of how it works, I still have the feelings that my fundamental knowledge in this area is wonky. Therefore I was wondering if anyone knew a proper course on it that I could follow online or like I stated earlier a nice book or so. This should hopefully help me get a better grasp on multithreading, (a)synchronous communication and parallel programming.
======
bruceb
good place start: [http://www.coursebuffet.com/sub/computer-
science](http://www.coursebuffet.com/sub/computer-science)

~~~
orph4nus
Thank you, that looks like a very useful website :)

